
Mapping Out Your Web Startup - dwynings
http://www.judegomila.com/2009/05/mapping-out-your-web-startup.html
======
waterlesscloud
I like the way it shows that the core site is but a part of the overall
strategy. An important part, but just a part.

It's also a good reference to use to answer the question "What does the non-
tech founder do?"

Well, see all those other boxes? Figure out how they apply best to you.

------
lunaru
I actually have a map similar to this that I devised to make sure I'm spending
the right amount of time in the right ratios. This was to solve the age old
question of "How much time should I spend coding vs other stuff?".

But, it was broken down differently: Product, Marketing, Sales, Business
Strategy, and Customer Support is how I have my groups organized.

Suspiciously absent from this map is Customer Support, which I see as very
integral part that supports Sales (helps convert free to paid) and Marketing
(good support = good word of mouth). A good CS strategy is extremely important
for a small business.

Also, one should think of the Core Product and Retention as one group, because
you really can't have one without the other.

------
diN0bot
this is a repost from a while back. couldn't find the original discussion
thread to link to, tho. eit.

~~~
mqt
previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=634494>

~~~
dwynings
woops, Sorry about that! I wonder how it got through HN's filter.

